# Windows Spiele weg (Chess Titans,...)



## KlawWarYoshi (30. Juni 2009)

liebe Community
es ist mal wieder so weit

ich hab im mom iwie nur Probleme mit Windows 
nun ja aufjedenfall folgendes ist es diesmal.

wer kennt sie nicht die kleinen Spiele, windowsintern,
bei vista sind es ChessTitans, Texas Hold´em,...
so... nachdem ich das Problem mit meinen Bluescreens gelöst habe wollte ich 
nochmal eine schöne runde texas hold´em spielen
allerdings öffnet sich anstatt des spiels der Ordner User > Gespeicherte Spiele
gitl für alle mit windows ausgelieferten spiele, anno etc tut es noch

beim rechtsklick auf chess titans z.B. erscheint die option spielen garnicht mehr!
und Gespeicherte Spiele ist standard

hatte das Problem schonmal ....damals hab ich neuinstalliert (nicht nur deswegen..)
dazu hab ich allerdings dieses mal keine lust..da alle programm installiert sind 
und ich nicht am anfang der windows installation bin....
würde td. gerne wieder diese tollen spiele spielen xD
(nicht so das ich nichts anderes hätte,
aber ist einfach ärgerlich das es mal wieder nicht funzt wie es sollte..)


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2009)

ist das noch keinem passiert?


----------



## Hübie (3. Juli 2009)

Schau mal im Explorer unter "K:\Programme\Microsoft Games" ob die Ordner der ganzen Spiele noch da sind. Wenn ja kannst du dir manuell Verknüpfungen zu den .exe-Dateien erstellen.
Ansonsten musst du unter Systemsteuerung->Software die Spiele neu installieren.

bye Hübie


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2009)

Unter *Windows-Funktionen ein- oder ausschalten* checken, ob die Spiele aktiviert sind.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2009)

also
unter Windows funktionen ein oder ausschalten sind noch *alle* angehakt
im Ordner unter C:/ProgrammFiles (x86)/MicrosoftGames ist nur noch Tinker..
das es auch noch tut


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2009)

gerade bemerkt das *snipping tool* ist auch weg


----------



## Hübie (3. Juli 2009)

Was war denn dein vorangegangenes Problem? Vielleicht ist beim beheben was "draufgegangen".
Unter Systemsteuerung->Software und dann "Hinzufügen/Entfernen von Windowskomponenten" solltest du die Spiele wieder installieren können.
Ob es bei Vista genauso war weiß ich net mehr. Habe parallel W7 installiert. Falls du es nicht finden solltest schau ich mal in Win7 

bye Hübie


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2009)

also den Punnkt finde ich wirklich nicht^^

und mein vorangegangenes Problem waren Bluescreens
die mich leider immer noch verfolgen


----------



## Hübie (3. Juli 2009)

Genaue Infos wären da nicht schlecht, bzw. ein Link zu deinem Thread


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2009)

also der Link ist hier
hatte gerade schon wieder einen
hatte noch ein thema offen
aber das finde ich gerade nicht mehr

der BSOD kommt inzwischen auch so.. muss nicht gesperrt werden 
kannst auch mal in meinen Blog schaun da hab ich glaub ich auch was geschriebn


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> also
> unter Windows funktionen ein oder ausschalten sind noch *alle* angehakt



Okay. Dann nimm die Haken mal weg und lass Windows das Zeug deinstallieren, damit die Games nicht mehr als installiert in der Registry stehen.
Hat das geklappt, gehst du wieder rein, hakst alles an, was du möchtest und schau mal, ob hinterher die Games wieder vorhanden sind.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2009)

probier es mal...

Offtopic:sag mal wie tief im westen wohnste eig ^^
ich wohne so ziemlich im Westen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2009)

soll ich dir mal was sagen....?

du bist ein Schatz
sind wieder da

DANKE

hoffe wenn jemand nochmal dieses Problem hat sieht er sich diesen Beitrag hier an


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juli 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> ich wohne so ziemlich im Westen


Stimmt. 29 Minuten westlicher als ich. 


> du bist ein Schatz


Das stimmt auch. Danke für's Bier. Kommt immer gut. 

Mal sehen, wie lange es so bleibt. Deine ständigen BSOD tun der Windowsinstallation auf Dauer nicht gut.
Wenn du die irgendwann mal in den Griff bekommst, solltest du dein Windows neu aufsetzen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (4. Juli 2009)

29 minuten westlicher.... ehm..nunja^^
woher weißt du das

und nun zu meinen lieblingen
(den BSOD´s die mich in letzter zeit verfolgen)
meinst du nicht das die vllt auch mit einer neuinstallation von windows verschwinden würden? weil die hardware ist pico bello^^
memtest etc. zeigen keine fehler

bin sogar mittlerweile bereit alle 300 Programme erneut zu installieren
inklusive updates


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juli 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> woher weißt du das



Von meiner Karte hier auf dem Rechner, die zeigt auch Längen- und Breitengrade (und Minuten) an. 
Ist aber nur der Abstand bis zur Stadt, nach der der Kreis benannt ist, in dem deine Gegend liegt. Eigentlich bist du noch viel westlicher und kannst praktisch über die Grenze spucken. .



> meinst du nicht das die vllt auch mit einer neuinstallation von windows verschwinden würden? weil die hardware ist pico bello^^
> memtest etc. zeigen keine fehler



Du hast über 1,5 TB Plattenplatz, da kannst du doch was für eine Zweitinstallation zu Testzwecken abzwacken.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (4. Juli 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Von meiner Karte hier auf dem Rechner, die zeigt auch Längen- und Breitengrade (und Minuten) an.
> Ist aber nur der Abstand bis zur Stadt, nach der der Kreis benannt ist, in dem deine Gegend liegt. Eigentlich bist du noch viel westlicher und kannst praktisch über die Grenze spucken. .



ich kann wirklich fast über die grenze spucken
naja nur bei guten wind... 1km^^




OctoCore schrieb:


> Du hast über 1,5 TB Plattenplatz, da kannst du doch was für eine Zweitinstallation zu Testzwecken abzwacken.



stimmt eig..^^
aber mache das glaub ich mit sicherung


----------

